# Audio Stoa



## JM (Apr 2, 2008)

The Enchiridion by Epictetus on MP3 Digital Download - Free Audio

AudioStoa

http://www.ejunto.com/

Any other links to philosophy in mp3 format?

Thanks.

j


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 2, 2008)

Medieval Intellectual Tradition


----------



## Davidius (Apr 2, 2008)

Boethius - The Consolation of Philosophy

Friedrich Nietzsche - Beyond Good and Evil 

Friedrich Nietzsche - The Antichrist

Friedrich Nietzsche - The Twilight of the Idols


Arthur Schopenhauer - Studies in Pessimism

Frederic Bastiat - The Law

Henry David Thoreau - Walden (Excerpts)


----------



## Davidius (Apr 2, 2008)

Friedrich Nietzsche - Der tolle Mensch

Aristotle - Poetics

This isn't philosophy, but here is a page on which you can find some good classic literature in audiobook format: Literature Free Audio & Video


----------

